# Addiction to LED headlights and flashlights



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Does anyone else have a serious problem with a compulsion for constantly buying LED headlamps and flashlights? 

Seriously, I don't need any more. But I can't help myself. Am I alone here?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I've got a mild case of that, too. What's your favorite so far?


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

I think they're cool, but that's as far as it goes. 

We just installed 8, double bulb, 4' fluorescent lights for a customer. She got these bulbs that I had never seen. Instead of fluorescent, they each had like 280 tiny LED bulbs in a straight line pointing down. She said they're supposed to last for 80 years, and they cost $85.00 apiece. 85x16= $1360.00. That's a lot of money for bulbs. Pretty bright though. 

I don't believe for a second that they will last 80 years, either. Maybe in theory, but not in real life.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I loose em as fast as I buy em, I get the three pack of LED head lamps at costco for 9.99 with batteries. I've bought three packs.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> I've got a mild case of that, too. What's your favorite so far?


Me too!!!


PETZL


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I have issues keep buying led flashlights.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> I loose em as fast as I buy em, I get the three pack of LED head lamps at costco for 9.99 with batteries. I've bought three packs.


I picked these up from costco. $25 for a 3 pack with batteries, 250 lumen. (they have a 2 pack of 500 lumen, same price.)

They are awesome for an affordable light! I have one in each vehicle and one in the tool bucket. :thumbsup:

I hope my costco get the headlamps...


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Converse with other addicts

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forum.php


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> I've got a mild case of that, too. What's your favorite so far?


I have this Coast brand one that has eight little LEDs. It has two intensity options and the stupid red light one, which is the only part that annoys me. I hate having to cycle through thirty five frickin options to get the light on the way I want. 

Damn middle class white people problems!


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I keep tons of little LED lights in all my little bags and boxes. They come in surprisingly handy.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

*Maelstrom x18*

15,000 lumens. $2400


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Really like the stream lite pen lights. Can light up a tree top from a hundred yards. And is about the same size as a slim sharpie. Always with me in side pocket next to Milwaukee fastback knife.

Speaking of led lights. I really really like these Milwaukee M18 portable lights








Shown for size









On a project about two hours after dark. No moonlight or streetlights or lights from house. Two lights both set on high and set them on gutters of house to show down. Battery lasts for hours and no drawing cords around.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

...


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I have quite a collection of Surefire lights.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I like the CREE LED rechargeable models with 3.7 volt batteries.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

This is still my fav flashlight


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I do a bit of Night Scuba Diveing and spearfishing. I have some UK brand lights and some SOLA lights. Its amazeing how we used to use a light with 8 rechargeable D cells or a gell cell in a PVC canister with cord running to the light and thought they were AWSOME now I have lights that are the size of my fist that probably put out 3-4 times the light.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Define addiction...I've got 10-15 Fenix flashlights...they're awesome! I recently replaced my 500W halogen work light with an LED worklight...I love that it's not hot yet I get lots of light off it!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I got some Fenix LED flashlights too, really nice bright lights for the money.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> I have quite a collection of Surefire lights.


Agreed. I have more than I can use. And they keep getting better upgrades so the others just sit around. I think I've given at least two away to family because I have no use except for the newer and better LEDs with the longer run times. I'll never try another brand for hand helds. I do love my Petzl head lamp though.


----------

